# For all those



## Belinda (Oct 27, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks for all the calls , wanting to see more photo's of Bright Day .. , he is just the sweetest horse , and my very special boy...







[/SIZE]

His color as some have ask , is what I call a *Silver Buckskin Pinto *!!






Although pictures of him as a foal he looked white , or some might have called him Palomino, But take it from someone that raises tons of Buckskin minis , sometimes it is hard to tell the color until they are clipped..



And a big thanks to all his Fans !! Look forward to seeing everyone at The Spooker this weekend.. or Convention next week..


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 28, 2009)

He's beautiful Belinda, I love the width between his eyes and his expression


----------



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2009)

Belinda - I have always LOVED him and his babies .... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 28, 2009)

Bright is such a pretty buckskin! He is a pretty moving pony, and I absolutely LOVE his head.





Mike and I are also excited to have recently acquired one of his offspring, Cross Country Enchanted, a 2009 filly!!!! She looks really nice trotting around at my house.


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 30, 2009)

Personally I think he is so ugly that you need to get rid of him. I would suggest you send him to Cherryville Farms, along with his papers and a signed transfer.





That way it would be a done deal and you would have to worry about all this stuff anymore.

















Let me know what you think about that option?


----------



## smallequie1 (Oct 30, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> Personally I think he is so ugly that you need to get rid of him. I would suggest you send him to Cherryville Farms, along with his papers and a signed transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA, HA, HA!!!



I AM SURE BELINDA IS GOING TO JUMP FOR THAT ONE!!!! HEE, HEE!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2009)

I got the letter today and WOW .... someone really went through some time and trouble to print off the pedigree, post and write up such a letter.

Mine was post marked back to a place in N. Houston TX .......


----------



## ruffian (Nov 1, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> Personally I think he is so ugly that you need to get rid of him. I would suggest you send him to Cherryville Farms, along with his papers and a signed transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck he doesn't want to be a Texan!! He wants to be a MICHIGANDER!

Color him PRETTY!!


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Belinda...you should have posted this pic of Bright a long time ago...love that head shot......I, for one, will be bidding on him in the Sweepstakes Auction next year if he is entered.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

